
Ask HN: What resources do you use to lookup salaries? - bsvalley
Anyone can create a &quot;fake&quot; account on glassdoor and record a salary for any given company. Linkedin Premium feature is as bad as glassdoor. Sometimes you see the salary mentioned in a job description so you can compare with linkedin&#x27;s suggested salary. They&#x27;re off by $40k sometimes!<p>So what do you use to get an &quot;accurate&quot; salary range for a given position&#x2F;title at a given company?
======
reducesuffering
Levels.fyi and Blind app. Definitely the most up to date and accurate.

~~~
bsvalley
Nice, Blind app looks good

------
Peroni
I've recently launched [http://honest.work/](http://honest.work/).

Right now, it's simply a job board where every vacancy must display a numeric
salary range. In time, as we expand the features and functionality, we aim to
collect significant, accurate data that will hopefully provide a more direct
insight into existing salary levels across multiple skillsets and industries.

------
EnderWT
H1B data [https://lcr-
pjr.doleta.gov/index.cfm?event=ehLCJRExternal.ds...](https://lcr-
pjr.doleta.gov/index.cfm?event=ehLCJRExternal.dspLCRLanding)

~~~
cimmanom
H1Bs tend strongly toward the lower end of the salary range for a given
position, fwiw.

------
spraveenitpro
Best way would be to contact someone who works in that company and ask them
for their salary/position/experience.

~~~
johnny313
How many people would respond honestly to this question if asked by an
acquaintance?

~~~
bsvalley
I second that. To me this fall into the same "fake" sources...

